# Smart Phone service provider



## HJM (27 Jan 2012)

Im out of contract with my existing provider, eMobile, and have researched what's on offer from all the providers.  3's offering is undoubtedly the best value for what I want but I am concerned with some of the negative talk around its coverage. I would like to hear positive and negative experiences so I can make an informed decision.   HJM


----------



## vandriver (28 Jan 2012)

It might help if you give us a clue about your location.


----------



## vandriver (28 Jan 2012)

But for WIW Dublin 4 6 and 12 have a great signal on three.


----------



## Lightning (28 Jan 2012)

HJM said:


> Im out of contract with my existing provider, eMobile, and have researched what's on offer from all the providers.  3's offering is undoubtedly the best value for what I want but I am concerned with some of the negative talk around its coverage. I would like to hear positive and negative experiences so I can make an informed decision.   HJM



3 use Vodafone where there is no coverage. 

I know a lot of people with 3 in Dublin without any coverage issues. 

If you are concerned you could get a free sim card from the 3 website and test coverage before moving network.


----------



## Nutso (28 Jan 2012)

Have you checked Tesco Mobile?  I recently changed to them, got a free smart phone and a much better package than my previous provider could offer.  They work off the O2 network so coverage is very good.


----------

